
The π Filesystem for FUSE: Store Your Data in π - xtracto
https://github.com/philipl/pifs
======
xtracto
I found this really cool. I thought of this idea in college about 15 years
ago, but more for compression, thinking that we could compress a file as
tuples of Pi "coordinates"; and even did some tests, but of course with PIII
and PIV processors it was unpractical.

As the processing power is increasing, at some point this might become a
practical form of compression.

